
AI These Lyrics Do Not Exist - brogrammer2019
https://TheseLyricsDoNotExist.com
======
brogrammer2019
Input:

    
    
      robot
    
    

Output:

    
    
      I wish I was a robot
      Oh if I was a robot
      Mind as a robot
      Parts as a robot
    
      Sometimes I feel like a robot
      I just need a safe zone to run
      Get on you knees and do the robot hum
      Oh, say robot hum
      
      I am a tool of this technology
      Talking through my ears
      
      Technology has got the upper hand
      So now we live on a hard drive

